# Clear Fork Bass



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just wanted to share a picture from my tournament yesterday on Clear Fork. That lake is awesome!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Good job, those are some oinkers. I take it they are finally pre-spawn moving shallow?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sweet!:B:B

Nice pair of big bass!


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Nice fish what place did you take


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i heard there were several impressive bags brought in!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Mike... I was wondering where your pic's were this year.

Keep them coming
GarryS


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice fish! Very impressive, what was the water visibility like?


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

One hawg would have been worthy of an all day fishin trip but 2-Great job!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Fat Fat Fatties!!! Good job Mike. And in a tournament also? When it really counts? That's even better.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish were shallow. We ended up in 3rd place with 13.60lbs. First place was 14.10. We had a 1lber in our bag that we just couldn't cull. Lost a 4lber that would have really helped!


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

A friend of mine was in it but lost his trollin motor and had to call it quits


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

puregreen said:


> A friend of mine was in it but lost his trollin motor and had to call it quits


 Man I hate it when that happens. 

Awesome fish!!!! What was the water clarity like? From the pics it looks OK, not muddy like Central Ohio????


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job,Mike that lake has always been a good bass lake lot of quality fish there,grew up fishing it for bass and crappies. Congrats on 3rd place finish as well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice bass. I do love that lake. It has some good muskie and some great bass fishing!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> We ended up in 3rd place with 13.60lbs. First place was 14.10.


13.6lbs. is an awesome crazy good day! And you didn't win? That's pretty tough. For cryin' out loud. That's an over 2-1/2lb. average in five fish. 
...That's like takin' the hottest girl in school to the prom and she leaves with someone else...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice bag Mike,shame on losing the 4lber sure would have moved you up.Congrats on the 3rd place finish ,great job!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job Mike...great looking fish!!!!


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Great job as usual man. You never cease to impress.:B


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

very nice fish. that is one of my favorite places also. won't be there til summer though


----------



## tgmbass1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Mike Nice Fish.
Was that tourney an open or club event?
I'm in tournamennts there for the next 3 weeks starting on the 7th of May.
Benn fishing the lake since 1968..


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

tgmbass1 said:


> Hey Mike Nice Fish.
> Was that tourney an open or club event?
> I'm in tournamennts there for the next 3 weeks starting on the 7th of May.
> Benn fishing the lake since 1968..


It was a Team Bass Xtreme (TBX) event. Good luck in your upcoming tournaments!


----------



## tgmbass1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks on The info..I used to fish the circuit..Thanks And (Good Fishin),
TGM


----------

